# Summer Snowboarding Options?



## ellhans (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

So I'm looking to go snowboarding for a week starting on june 18th. I live in the UK, so european resorts would be the cheapest for me. The problem I have found with european resorts, is that most of the chair lifts apparently close at around 1pm which seems incredibly early. So does anyone know of any european resorts which have mountains open until later with better snow, i.e. 5pm/6pm, or even offer night snowboarding?

Cheers,
Ellhans


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Resorts in Argentina, Chile, and New Zealand will have better snow and longer hours.

I think the main reason the Euro resorts are closing at 1 is probably due to the day time heating. The snow gets too wet and/or avalanche danger becomes a concern. 

Mt Hood in America and Whistler have summer riding too. Not sure what their hours are, but I think they run most of the day. I don't know of any night riding for Northern Hemisphere resorts in Summer. I think it would be pretty crappy if anything.


----------



## ellhans (Jan 14, 2011)

Whistler would be an option for me, but NZ, chile, and argentina prices would be too steep for me


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

elahns, your not going to find anywhere in europe open any later than 1pm. In all honesty though if your up there for 9am after hitting kickers and rails for 4hrs you should be pretty knackered anyway and want to go for a beer 

L2A, saas fee, hinterlux, tignes (to name a few) all have glacier parks open for a good couple of months through june/july/august. 

L2A and Saas-Fee will be where i'll be riding 

good luck


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Whistler/Blackcomb opens late and closes around 3pm in the summer. Not much time on the mountain. When I was there at the end of last April, we stayed on the upper third of chair lifts. The bottom was way slushy and the middle section was okay but slushy near the bottom. From the sound of it, I doubt it'd be much better than what you'd find in Europe.


----------



## Hellude (Nov 12, 2010)

Check out Folgefonna and Stryn in Norway. Folgefonna is open 0900 - 1600 every day during the season.

Check out this video from Folgefonna
D-Pad Session on Vimeo


----------



## BoricuaBoarder (Mar 24, 2011)

Bariloche in Argentina. Compared w US resorts its prices are a bargain. The food, people, sights, lodging, and nigthlife are all top notch for much less. In Chile you'll get better snow, but it is more expensive.


----------

